# Computer viruses



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey there,
is anyone really good at getting rid of viruses? I just got one yesterday that has made my home computer almost unuseable. Can anyone help with this?

thx in advance.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

There has been a rash of viruses going around in the last couple days. One in particular is this FAKE antivirus that is making comptuers unusable and asking people to pay to get rid of a virus.. regardless it's fake.

the only way i have found a workaround for that one in particular is going into SAFE MODE and doing a system restore to when it was not happening.

How to Remove MS Removal Tool (Uninstall Guide)


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thats the one! thx!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Make sure all your windows updates are up to date as well, the 3 people i know that have gotten this virus dont know how they got it, so it leads me to believe that it came in through a exploit in windows..


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

See this thread... been there, did it already 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/virus-thats-getting-through-shaw-secure-14858/


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> There has been a rash of viruses going around in the last couple days. One in particular is this FAKE antivirus that is making comptuers unusable and asking people to pay to get rid of a virus.. regardless it's fake.
> 
> the only way i have found a workaround for that one in particular is going into SAFE MODE and doing a system restore to when it was not happening.
> 
> How to Remove MS Removal Tool (Uninstall Guide)


This is the one I got a couple of weeks ago, and unfortunately, I only had one chance at a system restore and I didn't do it, so ended up having to scratch the hard drive which REALLY sucked. Hadn't done a back up in over two years - lost over 7,000 pics  First thing I bought once I had my computer back up and running was a portable hard-drive. Got a 320 at Staples for $35.00!!!! Now I have no excuse for not doing backups.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

if this is the one I think it is, its a virus that will atempt to install itself through tricking the user by saying your computer is infected and getting the user to hit one of the buttons to continue or close the scan, no matter which button you press it installs the virus, you need to close down this notification through task manager otherwise it infects your system. I have found also a system restore is the easiest to get rid of it, its a nasty bugger. I believe its coming off the web through bad websites and redirects, I have had it a few times doing google image searches, but always close it through task manager after my one incident without any further problems.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't risk it anymore and if one of those pop-ups show up, I shut off my computer and turn it back on. Don't want to risk accidentally setting it off. Had the System Tools virus hit my computer last year, but used my wife's laptop to find a blog that explained how to use System Restore to clean it up.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

omg to losing all those pictures etc. Im bad with computers, keeping things updated etc, so i bought an external drive a year ago too! The only way to go i say now. i dont want to lose my programs though, excel is a big one. Im not sure what wiping out the computer means but if it means wiping out my programs then ill be really upset . dont people have anything better to do with their time then to set up viruses!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a really tricky and VERY well coded software, it actually bypasses any antivirus software you are currently running, very smart and sophisticatd. You dont even have to download it to get infected, if your computer is out of date with windows update it's an easy target.

You maybe able to use this SERIAL key to fool the virus to thinking you actually paid, might be easier to remove the virus after that point.

To disable MS Removal Tool blockage use this serial "*WNDS-G8FB6-1V87S-DRT1S-63SRG*" to "activate" the program. *Notice* that You only disabled the notifications and the MS Removal Tool infection is still sitting in Your computer.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry you wiped your computer N/A. It wasn't necessary. That piece of garbage can be removed without a reformat / reload by using Malwarebytes in Safe Mode.

Don't use serial keys or any other things to try to "Activate " and stop it .

It depends on the variant of that fake anti-virus . Some versions do not disable using Windows Messenger Live so I have been able to use it to send the Malwarebytes program to friends who got infected , and they were able to use it to clean out the virus.

I recommend everyone get the free version of that program and install it . If you do get an infection, you can usually go into Safe Mode with networking and run Malwarebytes from there.
Malwarebytes is available here www.malwarebytes.org


----------

